# Dio or Lewis??



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I put a lot of my life out here on OGF, I really have found many friends thru this site.. there are many I respect.. I now have a dilemma.. last month I had to put Rocko down because of a brain tumor(I still cry about that). I have a life long friend that breeds Dobermans.. go figure? Anyhow, she's really religious and said she had a dream and was told to give away her first born.. thus.. this bad boy.. I'm not really ready for the responsibility of a puppy but I'm going to take it in.. now we get to the thread line.. I've narrowed it down to 2 names.. "DIO" because I like how it sounds and Ronnie James Dio made a huge impact on my life while I was in the Navy (saw him in concert twice) or "Lewis".. my uncle Lewis was a mans man fellas.. he lived in Detroit, not sure what he did for a living but I know he drove a new corvette every year, always encouraged me and smelled like brute... so all I ask of you is to help me name this pup.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Lewis. Stick with family. 
What a beautiful beast.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I like Lewis...it has a great sound to it plus a good person for you to honor.
I named my cat Chester after a friend I lost back in the 90's. I still miss him every day.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

As much as I also like Dio, I say Lewis for the dog!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Dio, is my choice. It does have a good sound for a doberman. I do agree with what other have said as well about Lewis. Poor Rocko. I know it's been tough buddy.


----------



## DiverDux (May 19, 2012)

Lewis


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Dio...always try to use a long vowel sound in a dogs name. They respond better when they hear it.
Sorry to hear about your lost. She looks like a big one to come in the years ahead.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Sorry to hear hear about Rocko EZ. I like Dio and since his first album was Holy Diver isn’t it fitting?


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

I misinterpreted your original post. Is this pup a male or female? I'll stick with Dio. Good luck and get busy.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Male


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

DIO


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

He looks like a Dio! Look how cute his little puppy butt is...


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm kind of partial to Lewis....


----------



## Mi-Mic-Kay (Jan 3, 2017)

How about using them both "Lewis Dio"? If you register him you'll need more than one name and he'll know when he's in trouble if you use both, like my mother use to do when she addressed me by my full name... not that a pup with a face like that would get into anything


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Dio..


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Ozzy!!!!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I like dio


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

looks like a dog name jake to me.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

"Dio...always try to use a long vowel sound in a dogs name. They respond better when they hear it".

Agree with the above advice as well as Dio for a Doberman.


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

Dio......saw him a couple times with Ritchie Blackmore. Sounds like a good name for your dog.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Did you know Dio means god in Italian?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

ezbite said:


> Did you know Dio means god in Italian?


So is "Iod" dog in Italian?
Sorry to hear about your loss, Tom. Pup looks great.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

I think everybody is overlooking the obvious: Glock, the Doberman!


----------



## lCAngler (Jan 14, 2017)

Congratulations on your new friend! My little guy is almost 4, enjoying him more than I ever imagined. You certainly will have a very attentive, intelligent, companion. 





  








IMG_0054 (1)




__
lCAngler


__
Apr 18, 2018




Zeus


----------



## jeff rod builder (Sep 21, 2014)

I like Lewis. Must because of the 80's movie Trading Places. "Lookin good Lewis".


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Lewis The Dog.......


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Lewis Black! Lol! I do like Dio better! Sounds like a great name for a dog!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

should go Itlian on him and name him Umberto'


----------



## 27482 (Apr 16, 2011)

Mi-Mic-Kay said:


> How about using them both "Lewis Dio"? If you register him you'll need more than one name and he'll know when he's in trouble if you use both, like my mother use to do when she addressed me by my full name... not that a pup with a face like that would get into anything


Yup! X's 2 for the idea of using them both. However, at first, I was thinking 'Dio Lewis', after Dr. Diocletian Lewis who in 1838, at the age of 15, started teaching school. Then at 18, organized a school in Lower Sandusky, Ohio (now Fremont). He extended the curriculum to include algebra, geometry, Greek, and Latin. This so impressed the townsfolk that they constructed a building for the school, and when a certificate of incorporation was obtained for it, they named the school the Diocletian Institute in his honor. Oh yeah, and can't forget one other important fact . . . he was the inventor of the 'beanbag' too! Wow! Just think of what we'd be trying to do with the 'Corn Hole' games if he hadn't.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Despite the fact that my last name is Lewis, I'm leaning toward Dio. First Rocko, then Dio. Sounds like a natural progression.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

You're going to be hollering that name 100,000 times in his lifetime. Pick the one that makes you feel good.--Tim


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Wow said:


> You're going to be hollering that name 100,000 times in his lifetime. Pick the one that makes you feel good.--Tim
> View attachment 260375


I'm thinking EZ will want to change his name to "NO" within the first year.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Hook N Book said:


> I'm thinking EZ will want to change his name to "NO" within the first year.


In a puppy training class, w/one of our Aussies. An older gentleman was having fits w/his little dog. The instructor asked him what the dog's name was & he replied "Mostly, I call him Monte Dammit."


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Sorry, I don't care for either one. I'd keep looking.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

Reminds me of a joke.....

Two dogs are talking....one dog says to the other dog...hi, I'm Rex...what's your name? ...the other dog says...I'm not sure, but I think it's "down boy!"


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

Compromise: Leo


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

fish_fear_me said:


> Yup! X's 2 for the idea of using them both. However, at first, I was thinking 'Dio Lewis', after Dr. Diocletian Lewis who in 1838, at the age of 15, started teaching school. Then at 18, organized a school in Lower Sandusky, Ohio (now Fremont). He extended the curriculum to include algebra, geometry, Greek, and Latin. This so impressed the townsfolk that they constructed a building for the school, and when a certificate of incorporation was obtained for it, they named the school the Diocletian Institute in his honor. Oh yeah, and can't forget one other important fact . . . he was the inventor of the 'beanbag' too! Wow! Just think of what we'd be trying to do with the 'Corn Hole' games if he hadn't.


X's 3 on using Both!
Registered name...Sir Dio Lewis...and call him Dio.
After all..."dammit Dio" sounds so much better than "dammit Lewis". 
Congrats on your new, great looking pup.


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

Although I like both names, I think Dio fits him better.


----------



## Tim67 (Mar 21, 2013)

ezbite said:


> View attachment 260311
> I put a lot of my life out here on OGF, I really have found many friends thru this site.. there are many I respect.. I now have a dilemma.. last month I had to put Rocko down because of a brain tumor(I still cry about that). I have a life long friend that breeds Dobermans.. go figure? Anyhow, she's really religious and said she had a dream and was told to give away her first born.. thus.. this bad boy.. I'm not really ready for the responsibility of a puppy but I'm going to take it in.. now we get to the thread line.. I've narrowed it down to 2 names.. "DIO" because I like how it sounds and Ronnie James Dio made a huge impact on my life while I was in the Navy (saw him in concert twice) or "Lewis".. my uncle Lewis was a mans man fellas.. he lived in Detroit, not sure what he did for a living but I know he drove a new corvette every year, always encouraged me and smelled like brute... so all I ask of you is to help me name this pup.


Personally I would have to go with the man on the silver mountain 'Dio' also a fan. Must be round the same age, be 51 this year. So 1 vote Dio here, good luck with your new buddy whatever you decide.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Hate to throw a curveball into the mix, but "Lucci" also sounds good Suzan.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

All Eyes said:


> Hate to throw a curveball into the mix, but "Lucci" also sounds good Suzan.


What a richard...


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Saugeye Tom said:


> What a richard...


Hey!!! I resemble that remark.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Getting off point and in the wrong direction.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

DIO-In honor of Ronnie J! He looks like a "Wild One"!Done deal!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

Lucci DOES sound good.....


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

Ez....I don't know you and you don't know me....that dog is NOT a Lewis....he's a Dio or a Lucci.....I'd take either....he's a very cool looking young pup....


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I can just see it now as that pup gets a little older. LUUUUUUUCI....you have some `splainin to do!!!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Tom, as long as your pup wasn't bred in a puppy mill, you won't regret owning and becoming good friends with a Dobie if he's anything like ours was.
He will steal your heart as he will be so trusting, loyal, very intelligent, and obedient if well trained (no problem for you). He'll want to be with you any chance he can.
Our red Dobe was named Ranger, a name our boys selected (Special Forces reference) for an incredible friend to us.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Ruminator said:


> Tom, as long as your pup wasn't bred in a puppy mill, you won't regret owning and becoming good friends with a Dobie if he's anything like ours was.
> He will steal your heart as he will be so trusting, loyal, very intelligent, and obedient if well trained (no problem for you). He'll want to be with you any chance he can.
> Our red Dobe was named Ranger, a name our boys selected (Special Forces reference) for an incredible friend to us.


he will be my 4th Doberman so I know the breed well and look forward to training this bad boy. he comes from a private breeder, not a puppy mill, I'd never get an animal from such a thing.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

ezbite said:


> he will be my 4th Doberman so I know the breed well and look forward to training this bad boy. he comes from a private breeder, not a puppy mill, I'd never get an animal from such a thing.


So the name IS ??????


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

I like the name "Easy", Know what I mean, Tom?--Tim


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

How about "sex"? it he runs away you can go knocking on your neighbor's door and say I'm looking for "sex" and I've been missing "sex" for a couple days..etc....


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

From an Ann Lander's column:

_A Dog Named Sex

By Morty Storm

Everybody who has a dog calls him "Rover" or "Boy." I call mine "Sex." He's a great pal, but he has caused me a great deal of embarrassment.

When I went to city hall to renew his dog license, I told the clerk I would like a license for Sex. He said, "I'd like one too!"

Then, I said, "But this is a dog." He said he didn't care what she looked like. Then, I said, "You don't understand, I've had Sex since I was 9 years old." He winked and said, "You must have been quite a kid."

When I got married and went on my honeymoon, I took the dog with me. I told the motel clerk that I wanted a room for my wife and me and a special room for Sex.

He said, "You don't need a special room. As long as you pay your bill, we don't care what you do." I said, "Look, you don't seem to understand. Sex keeps me awake at night." The clerk said, "Funny -- I have the same problem."

One day, I entered Sex in a contest, but before the competition began, the dog ran away. Another contestant asked me why I was just standing there, looking disappointed. I told him I had planned to have Sex in the contest. He told me I should have sold my own tickets. "But you don't understand," I said, "I had hoped to have Sex on TV." He said, "Now that cable is all over the place, it's no big deal anymore."

When my wife and I separated, we went to court to fight for custody of the dog. I said, "Your honor, I had Sex before I was married." The judge said, "The courtroom isn't a confessional. Stick to the case, please."

Then, I told him that after I was married, Sex left me. He said, "Me too."

Last night, Sex ran off again. I spent hours looking all over town for him. A cop came over to me and asked, "What are you doing in this alley at 4 o'clock in the morning?" I told him that I was looking for Sex. My case comes up Friday.

_


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

All Eyes said:


> Hey!!! I resemble that remark.


i thought you were BOB K


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Saugeye Tom said:


> So the name IS ??????


still kicking around tarzan too. lewis is out.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Saugeye Tom said:


> i thought you were BOB K


Bob K? I'm hardly any good at being me, much less Bob K. 
By the way, who is Bob K?


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I like Dio,keep it short,and he is cute. soon enough,he'll earn that ornery name.


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

How about J.D., short for James Dio?


----------



## pink floyd (Sep 22, 2014)

ezbite said:


> View attachment 260311
> I put a lot of my life out here on OGF, I really have found many friends thru this site.. there are many I respect.. I now have a dilemma.. last month I had to put Rocko down because of a brain tumor(I still cry about that). I have a life long friend that breeds Dobermans.. go figure? Anyhow, she's really religious and said she had a dream and was told to give away her first born.. thus.. this bad boy.. I'm not really ready for the responsibility of a puppy but I'm going to take it in.. now we get to the thread line.. I've narrowed it down to 2 names.. "DIO" because I like how it sounds and Ronnie James Dio made a huge impact on my life while I was in the Navy (saw him in concert twice) or "Lewis".. my uncle Lewis was a mans man fellas.. he lived in Detroit, not sure what he did for a living but I know he drove a new corvette every year, always encouraged me and smelled like brute... so all I ask of you is to help me name this pup.


----------



## pink floyd (Sep 22, 2014)

ezbite said:


> View attachment 260311
> I put a lot of my life out here on OGF, I really have found many friends thru this site.. there are many I respect.. I now have a dilemma.. last month I had to put Rocko down because of a brain tumor(I still cry about that). I have a life long friend that breeds Dobermans.. go figure? Anyhow, she's really religious and said she had a dream and was told to give away her first born.. thus.. this bad boy.. I'm not really ready for the responsibility of a puppy but I'm going to take it in.. now we get to the thread line.. I've narrowed it down to 2 names.. "DIO" because I like how it sounds and Ronnie James Dio made a huge impact on my life while I was in the Navy (saw him in concert twice) or "Lewis".. my uncle Lewis was a mans man fellas.. he lived in Detroit, not sure what he did for a living but I know he drove a new corvette every year, always encouraged me and smelled like brute... so all I ask of you is to help me name this pup.


I think you should name him: Lewdo which honors all 3 names, Lewis, Dio and Rocko. By the way I enjoy your posts and videos.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

As beautiful as that pup is, thinkin you should seriously consider naming him Colt.
As in 1911 Colt...the most beautiful handgun ever made.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fastwater said:


> As beautiful as that pup is, thinkin you should seriously consider naming him Colt.
> As in 1911 Colt...the most beautiful handgun ever made.





fastwater said:


> As beautiful as that pup is, thinkin you should seriously consider naming him Colt.
> As in 1911 Colt...the most beautiful handgun ever made.


That is a refuse to like


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> That is a refuse to like


Come on now ST....you know deep down you really want to like that post.

Taking the 'age old' argument about reliability of either completely out of the equation, surely you have to agree that there is NO comparison between how beautiful a Colt 1911 is compared to a Glock? 
Of course we all know as well that if EZ named his pup 'Colt'...it would, like a Colt 1911, stand for the pups tremendous beauty as well as the pups reliability/dependability.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

fastwater said:


> As beautiful as that pup is, thinkin you should seriously consider naming him Colt.
> As in 1911 Colt...the most beautiful handgun ever made.


I rather name him jock itch before colt???


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

^^^^^^


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Just an up date, this is Dio, we've been mates for 6 weeks now, he's now 14 weeks and 32 pounds.. I forgot how much work a puppy is and how much fun! Ears are healed and we bridge Monday. Looks at them paws, he's gonna be 120#'er easily.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

He's a great looking pup for sure!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks like maybe the ears need to be wrapped longer?..or does the bridging make them stand up?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

What a nice looking pup! 120# dogs create quite the mess in the yard! lol they can bog down the lawn mower if you miss a pile.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Shad Rap said:


> Looks like maybe the ears need to be wrapped longer?..or does the bridging make them stand up?


Yep, tubes are laid along the inside of the ear, then the ear is taped upright, then both ears taped together like a bridge. Might be uncomfortable for him for several weeks, but it gives him a lifetime of airflow thru the ears. If you leave them floppy (which every girl I know loves) he's more prone to infections and other ear issues.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

ezbite said:


> Yep, tubes are laid along the inside of the ear, then the ear is taped upright, then both ears taped together like a bridge. Might be uncomfortable for him for several weeks, but it gives him a lifetime of airflow thru the ears. If you leave them floppy (which every girl I know loves) he's more prone to infections and other ear issues.


Plus leaving them floppy just isn't a Doberman in my opinion...girls like them floppy???..news to me...hehe.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Jock itch is looking good Susan.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

laynhardwood said:


> What a nice looking pup! 120# dogs create quite the mess in the yard! lol they can bog down the lawn mower if you miss a pile.


Yes, but having a devoted companion and protector is worth every shovel full.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Shortdrift said:


> Yes, but having a devoted companion and protector is worth every shovel full.


Agreed! I miss my German Shepard everyday


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I recommend the name Brute after cologne


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

floater99 said:


> I recommend the name Brute after cologne


There's an i in bruit


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

laynhardwood said:


> Agreed! I miss my German Shepard everyday


Why not have another???

Helping to work on the car:


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

When the vet said he was going to tape up the ears, he wasn't kidding


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

ezbite said:


> View attachment 264380
> When the vet said he was going to tape up the ears, he wasn't kidding


When all is said and done....that pup will attack any piece of duct tape he ever sees for the rest of his life.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Feel sorry for the little guy


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

The Cone of Shame!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

If dogs could only talk.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Keeps the ALIENS at bay also,I may be wrong but the cologne brute is spelled without the I


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Yup,,


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Tapes off for a few days.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Looks like his ears are healing nicely.
If I ever get a chance to meet him, I'll nickname him Colt.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

ezbite said:


> View attachment 264380
> When the vet said he was going to tape up the ears, he wasn't kidding


This dog could be In the next signs movie!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

fastwater said:


> Why not have another???
> 
> Helping to work on the car:
> View attachment 264162


You have a great looking Shepard! I am too busy right now with school, Tournament Fishing, and work to have another puppy but I will again and it will be a Shepard


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

laynhardwood said:


> You have a great looking Shepard! I am too busy right now with school, Tournament Fishing, and work to have another puppy but I will again and it will be a Shepard


Hilarious...... i will say Ez.. that is a good looking doby...when he grows into those feet he will surely be a big boy.. he even has a sorta intelligent look in his eyes also...hopefully he doesn't get into the habit of chewing up plastic stuff...


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

ezbite said:


> Yup,,
> View attachment 264474


Oh my....you know what they say about big feet.....


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Ear taping.. round 2


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Next time you visit bring some tape. I got an idea!


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

"Dewey!!"


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bobk said:


> Next time you visit bring some tape. I got an idea!


Please record that event when it happens.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Well fellas, Dio is coming along very nice.. just over 4 months and just about 50 pounds. He is gonna be a beast and a cuddler.. I can't lay on the couch without him nuzzzling in..


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

ezbite said:


> Yup,,
> View attachment 264474


that really reminds me of the Trumbull county 911 ufo call i can almost hear Roy Ann Rudolph's voice ......


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Talk about a great dog!! Dio is coming along great.. ears came out perfect,, temperament is great and his size is crazy for a dog that's less than 5 months old.. only bitch I have is when he lays on my legs I can't move until he does..


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Next time we go out fishing I'll bring along my garden shears, some straws and tape so you can have the enjoyment of getting upright pointed ears. We could rename you "Spock"..


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I like how his ears came out. Less prone to infection and easier for me to clean.. plus Dio likes them


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Years ago, I was fishing beside my buddy Bill, and his friend Steve. Steve had brought his Black Lab on the boat with them. We were fishing underneath our boats, I was casting under his and they were casting under mine. It wasn't long, and I started whistling for that dog. Steve said, "don't whistle cause that dog will jump in!" I said "I know, that's why i'm whistling. You gotta go get him and i want your spot!"


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I'm gonna keep this thread going because I want to track my boys growth. haha!! He's in the chew everything stage and I mean chew.. the cutters are coming in.. oh he's not even 6 months old yet, he's gonna be big!!but not too big to be put into a leg lock !!(yet)














Haha!!


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Don't forget, you might want to be working on the headlock move and suplex too.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

He's really looking good EZ.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)




----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

EZ not a good spot for a doggie head lock! He’s in line to crunch your junk.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ezbite said:


> I'm gonna keep this thread going because I want to track my boys growth. haha!! He's in the chew everything stage and I mean chew.. the cutters are coming in.. oh he's not even 6 months old yet, he's gonna be big!!but not too big to be put into a leg lock !!(yet)
> View attachment 272255
> View attachment 272257
> Haha!!


Chew everything stage and you have his head between your grapes? Tom,Tom, Tom. Smh.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Born on February 25th.. never had to raise a pup this young, but to me it seems he's growing fast??


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

If it still holds true, 7 yrs to our 1. It falls off the older they get.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

ezbite said:


> I like how his ears came out. Less prone to infection and easier for me to clean.. plus Dio likes them


Next step, you got to get them pierced and buy him some big gold rings for his ears.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

That'll never happen


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

ezbite said:


> If you leave them floppy (which every girl I know loves) .


Most women in my experience like them straight and standing up..


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice looking dog by the way! Don't think you'll have to worry about burglars...At least not for long...


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

He's beautiful Tom.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)




----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Ruminator said:


> He's beautiful Tom.


Thanks Jim, I know you miss your buddy.


----------

